# Azog's Primo Cycle



## Azog (Jul 26, 2012)

Some members asked me to keep a log of my cycle, so here it is.

Weeks 1-25:
1000mg Primo Enanthate
200mg Test Enanthate
500iu HCG

Weeks 1-?:
Anavar 60mg daily (this will go up if I feel comfortable)

Possible additions to the cycle will include: more anavar at the end of the cycle, some tbol if I source it, and likely a low dose of masteron enanthate (~200mg per week) depending on how the primo effects me.

My diet is in check (I think). I have been using the services of a very popular online dieting coach. I will not name him, as I have not been pleased with my results as of late. My last cycle was a massive fuck up (got sick for a month, he fucked up my diet and I got FAT). We started a cut, and progress is....slow. Too slow. With all that said, I still follow his diet religiously. Spongy, I am coming over to your team soon brother!

I've adopted cashout's philosophy and am loving it so far. Insane pumps! I run a 5 day split, with 5 days of cardio. Cardio is steady state, 20 min, and its always after I lift.

Lastly, I brewed all the gear I am using myself. First pin was last Monday and it went smoothly. I pinned 1.5ml of primo in my left quad, and 1ml with .5ml test in my right quad. PIP sucked yesterday. It was inmy left quad, mostly. Today it is gone.

Starting stats:
6'3"
215lbs
~15% BF

I'll update as frequently as possible, and answer any questions as best I can!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cycle looks good im about to do similar cyle. Cant wait to see your progress.


----------



## Azog (Jul 26, 2012)

We are gonna be waiting a while bro! Primo isn't gonna kick in for a lil bit.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

wait till around week 8 and one day you will just look in the mirror and say damn!!! the old buzzard does know something about AAS after all


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2012)

holy F, how much does all that primo cost!?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> wait till around week 8 and one day you will just look in the mirror and say damn!!! the old buzzard does know something about AAS after all



for me it happens around week 11-12 and guess what, it's week 11 and she is in force!


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

Will be following.  My fall cycle will be Primo.


----------



## Azog (Jul 26, 2012)

It costs a lot less if you brew it yourself!  but still not cheap. About two weeks at my dose would make a cycle for you jen, wouldn't it? You ladies are lucky haha. 
I'm really looking forward to this cycle, it should be interesting.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

Soon to try some 250mg per ml primo!!!

 I like certain labs are taking the game a notch up and giving the men useful stuff. If it hurts I will just put in delts


----------



## Hurt (Jul 26, 2012)

Watching this!  This compound intrigues me...but while I'm young I'll use tren instead


----------



## Azog (Jul 26, 2012)

How much oil can you put it your delts Zeek? Is that spot less painful for most?

Hurt, I'm young myself. I just got some funky backne from my test only cycle and already have pubertal gyno, so I don't really wanna mess with tren...yet. It's really alluring tho.


----------



## Azog (Jul 26, 2012)

I forgot to add my starting stats. I am 6'3 and 215lbs @ ~15% bf. I'll add them to OP too.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2012)

Azog said:


> It costs a lot less if you brew it yourself!  but still not cheap. About two weeks at my dose would make a cycle for you jen, wouldn't it? You ladies are lucky haha.
> I'm really looking forward to this cycle, it should be interesting.



Yeah, that would be about right! At 100mg a week...someday when I only run primo I will up the dose  Will be watching this log!


----------



## Jada (Jul 27, 2012)

Azog cool log u have going here , will follow


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 27, 2012)

Following azog! Particularly interested in how your dieting program is going.


----------



## Azog (Jul 27, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Following azog! Particularly interested in how your dieting program is going.



I've been using this coach for over a year. At first it was great, now my results are lackluster despite me dialing in my training and cardio. I can't wait to switch to spongy in 2 weeks!!! Actually I may not wait. Spongy, you got mail.


----------



## Azog (Jul 27, 2012)

A mini-update for everyone:
My second pin was last night, and it went smoothly. Today there is very minimal pip which is a great sign for me. I took a rolling pin and massaged the shit outta the injection sites. Maybe it helped. 

I'm not really feeling the var yet, but it's been less than a week. I'll wait a few more days, but I'll prolly up my dose to 80mg daily. What do you all think, var for 8 or 10 weeks? I'm 25 btw, so I theoretically can handle a little abuse to my lipids.


----------



## gfunky (Jul 27, 2012)

Azog said:


> I've been using this coach for over a year. At first it was great, now my results are lackluster despite me dialing in my training and cardio. I can't wait to switch to spongy in 2 weeks!!! Actually I may not wait. Spongy, you got mail.



Spongy will do you right he is good people and knows his shit!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2012)

Azog said:


> Some members asked me to keep a log of my cycle, so here it is.
> 
> Weeks 1-25:
> 1000mg Primo Enanthate
> 200mg Test Enanthate



Damn now thats an expensive cycle. primo is that good good shit! upper class AAS


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 30, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Damn now thats an expensive cycle. primo is that good good shit! upper class AAS



Fo real, with that money i coud get chest and bicep implants... Lol

Will be keeping an eye on this log. This is going to be interestong. Thanks for sharing azog.


----------



## Azog (Aug 1, 2012)

My pin yesterday went perfectly. I have no noticeable pip today.
I also upped the var to 90mg....its a lot, but so far so good. I did have some extreme pump today while working back. My deadlifts felt extremely light and I felt like I was made of granite. Pretty cool feeling. Hopefully I don't get any dreaded back pumps. I was getting these weird spasms near my tailbone and sorta in my ass cheeks. Nothing too bad, but kinda weird haha.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Azog said:


> My pin yesterday went perfectly. I have no noticeable pip today.
> I also upped the var to 90mg....its a lot, but so far so good. I did have some extreme pump today while working back. My deadlifts felt extremely light and I felt like I was made of granite. Pretty cool feeling. Hopefully I don't get any dreaded back pumps. I was getting these weird spasms near my tailbone and sorta in my ass cheeks. Nothing too bad, but kinda weird haha.



 I love anavar!! as you all hear over and over and over lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

Impressed if you can keep the 90mg anavar bro. I had 50mg and the back pumps....man. Even CFM had to drop back down to 50mg.

Loved the stuff.


----------



## Azog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe yours was overdosed? Some handle it better iono man. For example, I had to run about 40mg of aromasin while on 500mg of test just to keep my e in check. 
Hopefully my var is good! I felt like a monster yesterday and it was only about 8 days in!
Also, I dose my var 3x daily so maybe that helps?


----------



## Azog (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update, the pins are getting smoother each time. I'm not getting much pip at all now. Var feels like its doing its job too. I had borderline crippling pump during legs yesterday and arms today. I almost had to stop mid set during biceps. Strength is good too, it feels like I can do no wrong in the gym. I am starting to get more vascular, and seem to be losing some BF. My waist definitely looks thinner. Looking MUCH fuller everywhere and harder/more solid too.
I'll be starting a spongy diet soon, so the results should really kick in then.


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2012)

Great update, how many times a week r u pinnin if I can ask .


----------



## Azog (Aug 5, 2012)

I am pinning 2x a week. Monday morning and Thursday night. It's a total of 3ml with the test (I made the test at 200mg/ml since it was my first brewing experiment).

Mini-update: I now know what back pumps are. I was wondering what they felt like, now I know. I am on my feet at work all day, and today I got the pump. It sucked ass. It feels like I just deadlifted a truck. For those of you who get them, try taurine. I took 5 grams and the problem went away. I'll let you know how well it works on tuesday when I deadlift. All I did today was cardio, but the taurine seems to work.


----------



## Azog (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got home after my back workout. It was a good one. No back pumps (the 5g taurine is doing its job). The anavar is still sorta kicking my ass tho. I got skin tearing pump in my forearms and back. My forearms were so swollen my hands went numb...anyone else experience this? Streng increase is more noticeable, as is the added vascularity. I am starting to look and feel much harder and fuller. Im noticing fairly rapid changes in the mirror now. Should only get better from here as I started my diet from spongy today.
Whats the easiest way to upload pics?


----------



## Azog (Aug 10, 2012)

I know everyone likes pics so here are a few. I lost the ones from the beginning of the cycle. The vial is my test I brewed, no pics of the primo but it looks identical. It just says P-200 instead.
Just switched from to spongy, so I am hoping to lean out nicely. My cut with 3j was not working so well (obviously hahaha) even tho I followed his plan religiously.


----------

